
Bought my first camera and went to North Korea a few months ago - firloop
https://boards.4chan.org/p/thread/3052889/bought-my-first-camera-and-went-to-north-korea-a
======
BetterThanYou
Why do people think they're the one who will go to NK and be the one hero who
will bring back "what they don't want you to see"? Pro tip: you're a useful
idiot. Someone knows what you're doing 100% of the time.

